

PickTrace (YC S15) Helps Farmers Manage Their Harvest - picktrace
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/21/yc-backed-picktrace-helps-farmers-manage-their-harvest/

======
gatsby
Congrats on the launch, guys!

PickTrace is solving one of those massive problems that I assumed was already
solved by technology, until I spent a week on a family-owned farm a few
summers ago.

The amount of labor to track the crop yield and the time-tracking/pay of your
workforce is staggering. There are some really expensive solutions out there
for huge farms, but the 400+ acre farm I visited used manual scales,
clipboards, and a huge team of "counters" \- essentially verifying and QAing
the whole process.

~~~
asteed
Thank you! That is exactly the problem that instigated the creation of
PickTrace. It is a problem that is uniform across almost all high value crops.
It takes days to calculate payroll and often times leads to inaccuracies and
mistakes. PickTrace sends this data from the field to a web server where the
farmer can view analytics, review timecards, productivity, and complete
payroll in real-time.

------
asteed
Hey all! I'm one of the two founders of PickTrace! Our system helps keep track
of labor and harvest for agriculture, we would be happy to answer any and all
questions!

~~~
coffeecheque
Do you have an email I could contact you on? I can't see one in your profile.

~~~
asteed
just updated my "about" to have my email: austin.steed at picktrace dot com
(sorry don't want bots to pick it up)

------
eonw
looks like an interesting project. we have literally hundreds of thousands of
acres of labor intensive agriculture(fruit trees) around where i live and this
is a big problem to solve. congrats!

have you reached out to companies like stemilt at all? or just growing
organically for now?

~~~
asteed
Thanks for the comment! Yes we have reached out to a few companies similar to
Stemilt and are always looking to expand! We find that larger operations are
very excited by our analytics.

------
robmerki
Can't believe this didn't already exist. Grats!

